# Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!



## Badener (15. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
nun will ich mich mal endlich bei euch vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Michael, bin 37 Jahre alt und komme aus Achern ( zwischen Baden-Baden und Offenburg, am Fuße des Schwarzwaldes ). Von Beruf bin ich Anwendungstechniker. Ich bin verheiratet und habe zwei Kidis.
Und schon einige Zeit als Datenstaubsauger hier unterwegs.

*Alles was mit Teich zusammenhängt bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger,
und auf eure Hilfe angewiesen   .*

*Nun zum Teich:*
*Größe:* 8,50 x 6,50 m
*Inhalt:* 20 m³
max. Tiefe 1,70 m
*Filter: *Eigenbau Tonnenfilter 1100 Liter
*Pumpe:* Aquamax 6000eco  ( wird ersetzt durch eine 12000er )
*Bachlauf:* ca. 4 m lang und 1m hoch
*Teichsubstrat:* 5 Tonnen Kies 2/8 und 2 Tonnen Sand
*Fische:* 6 Japankoi a 15 cm Länge und 
           5 Goldorfen a 15 cm Länge 
Den Teich habe ich seit Juni mit Wasser befüllt, seit ca. 3 Wochen sind die Fische drin und fühlen sich pudelwohl  1 .

Den Teich habe ich als Naturteich angelegt und will auf einen UV-Brenner verzichten. Ich hoffe, dass sich mit der Zeit genügend Bakterien im Teichsubstrat und im Filter bilden und sich eine gewisse Eigenbiologie entwickelt. Pflanzen werde ich auch noch mehr in den Teich bringen um dem Wasser genügen Nährstoffe zu entziehen ( ich will keinen UV-Brenner ). Hoffentlich geht meine Theorie auf. Bis jetzt belächeln mich alle und wollen mir einen Brenner aufs Auge drücken  . Aber ich bleibe standhaft 1 .


Hier nun einige Bilder der noch nicht abgeschlossenen Bauphase.

        

     

    

      

      

      

    





Den Teich habe ich von Hand gebuddelt ( total bekloppt  :crazy:      ).

Bei mir müsst Ihr euch mit Fortschritten ein wenig gedulden, da mich mein Job sehr beansprucht und ich nur Samstags ( wenn's mal nicht regnet ) am Teich arbeiten kann  .
Ich halte euch aber auf dem laufenden.

Bis bald.

Michael


----------



## Doris (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Michael

Na dann erst mal herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns. Du scheinst ja wirklich ausreichend Platz für deinen Teich zu haben. Rundumzu alles noch Wiese bzw. Rasen  

Für :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: halte ich dich keinesfalls, denn wir waren genauso.
Es macht Spaß zu sehen, wie Schaufel für Schaufel verschwindet und mehr späterer Teich zu sehen ist.

Unseren Teich haben wir im Herbst 2004 angelegt und bislang sind wir auch ohne  UV Brenner ausgekommen. Ab und an ist der Teich zwar mal etwas trübe, aber das gibt sich auch wieder. Mit genügend Pflanzen, einem guten Filter und Filterteich(en) kommen wir wunderbar klar. Im Moment können wir bis auf den Boden schauen. Sogar an der tiefsten Stelle von ca. 1,50 cm.

Dir noch weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Teich ... 

Und Bilder sehen wir auch weiterhin sehr gerne   aber neugierig sind wir deswegen nochlange nicht     

Ach ja... sieht schon ganz toll aus dein Teich und Hilfe wirst du hier auf jeden Fall bekommen


----------



## Badener (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
also das mit den Bildern klappt bei mir noch nicht so richtig   .
Die zwei ganz unten sollten eigentlich nicht dahin   .
Aber ich übe fleißig weiter   .

Bis denn 

Micha


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Micha,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club* ...

... toll so ein Teich in der hervorragenden Landschaft. Da kann so manch einer nur von träumen. 

Aber:
Hast du den Kies auch auf dem Boden? 
Wenn ja, wird er sich im laufe der Zeit mit "Mulm" zusetzen und ist dann, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr schwer wieder zu reinigen. 
Besser wäre nur Sand gewesen.  

Der Bachlauf ...  nun ja, das ist reine Geschmacksache. 
Ich hätte noch ein paar Staubecken mit eingebaut, die man dann auch noch schön bepflanzen kann. 
Hast du auch Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich?

Das mit dem Bachlauf ist übrigens nur meine persönliche Meinung, sonst gefällt er mir echt super.  

Mal sehen, was die anderen noch dazu sagen ...


----------



## Badener (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Frank,

der Kies ist auch auf dem Boden. Ich habe im Netz mehrmals gelesen, dass sich wohl auf dem Kies Mulm bildet der sich aber durch die Ansiedlung der hoffentlich vielen Bakies selbst reguliert. Das heißt die Bakterien sollten den Mulm abbauen bzw. aufbrauchen. Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt. Im übrigen muss der Teich bei mir nicht steril sein, sollte halt alles nicht überhand nehmen. Ich hoffe es funzt  .

Den Bachlauf habe ich so angelegt, da ich unmengen von Lehm aus dem Loch geschaufelt habe und nicht wusste wohin damit ( entsorgen ist nicht billig ).
In den Teich wollte ich ihn auch nicht einarbeiten da er ziemlich gestunken hat   . Eine bessere Idee zur Gestaltung hatte ich auch nicht. Aber ich denke wenn mal alles angepflanzt ist sieht s auch noch besser aus ( ist halt alles noch ein bischen kahl ).

Im Bachlauf habe ich ein Staubecken eingebaut in das noch Pflanzen kommen werden ( ist halt alles noch nicht fertig ).
Auserdem werden noch Steine eingebaut damit alles ein wenig nach Gebirgsbach aussieht ( wohne im Schwarzwald und bin dadurch vorbelastet ).

Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich natürlich auch im Teich, die sieht nur nicht so gut da ich im Moment leicht grünliches Wasser habe mit einer Sichttiefe von max. 30-40 cm ( __ Hornkraut, __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest, Nadelsimse, Tausenblatt ). Insgesamt ca. 70 Unterwasserpflanzen. Im Moment dümpeln sie nur so vor sich hin, ist aber im ersten Jahr wohl normal  . 

Wenn's neue Bilder gibt stell ich sie gleich rein.

Bis denn

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hi Micha,

das mit dem Kies, dem Mulm und den Bakkis ist zum teil auch richtig. 
Aber zusetzen werden sich die Steine wohl trotzdem und du wirst nach einiger Zeit nichts mehr davon erkennen. 
Deshalb meine Anmerkung mit dem Sand. Jetzt hast du für viel Geld Kies im Teich, den du in gewisser Zeit sowieso nicht mehr sehen wirst. :?  
Als erstes werden sich auch wohl die Algen auf den Steinen niederlassen.

Die Staustufe im Bachlauf hatte ich nicht gesehen. Tschuldige. 

Zu den Unterwasserpflanzen:  

Bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Armin (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Ahoi Badenser,

das sieht aber auch ganz nach einem Paradies für __ Fischreiher aus.

Gruß Armin


----------



## BonnieundClyde (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*



			
				Badener schrieb:
			
		

> Den Teich habe ich von Hand gebuddelt ( total bekloppt  :crazy:      ).



Sind alle Badener so bekloppt? Ex-Badener grüsst  

Auch von uns ein Herzliches Willkommen!

Auch wir haben unseren Teich von Hand gebuddelt  

Am Anfang sieht ein Teich immer etwas "kahl" aus, auch unser Teich muss sich erst noch "einwachsen".
Wenn du noch die Möglichkeit hast, entferne den Kies vom Boden, spätestens beim Fadenalgen wickeln weisst du warum   

Im Moment finden wir den Bachlauf nicht soo schön, aber mit Bepflanzung (wenn der mal zugewachsen ist) könnte er sich ins Bild einfügen.
Lass dir nur nix aufschwatzen, was du brauchst, sind Pflanzen und viel Geduld!


----------



## herten04 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*



			
				Bonnie&Clyde schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch die Möglichkeit hast, entferne den Kies vom Boden, spätestens beim Fadenalgen wickeln weisst du warum


Hallo Elisa und Thomas.
Warum?So stimmt das nicht. 
Ich habe auch Kies auf  dem Teichboben und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Algen irgendeiner Art. 
Wenn die Filterung stimmt und genug Pflanzen vorhanden sind wird keiner Probleme mit Algen bekommen.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Helmut,

freu dich, dass es bei dir so ist  
Hattest du von Anfang an keine Probleme mit den Algen?
Ich denke an die Zeit, bis sich der Teich mal eingefahren hat, da wäre Sand schon praktischer. Aber eine generelle Aussage ist immer schwer zu treffen. 
Auf den Fotos sehen wir noch sehr wenig Pflanzen, aber das soll sich ja noch ändern


----------



## herten04 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo.
Im Anfang hat wohl jeder Probleme,hatte ich auch und ich konnte die Fadenalgen jeden Tag mit der Hand rausholen. Ich wollte auch Chemie einsetzen: (ich habe es noch immer bei mir stehen)besann mich aber darauf das die Natur es machen wird.Außerdem verbesserte ich meine Filterleistungen und vor allen Dingen Pflanzen,Pflanzen u.s.w.)
Das ist das Geheimnis.


----------



## Badener (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo,

anbei ein paar weitere Bilder von meinem Teich.
Geht alles ein bischen schleppend bei mir, da ich noch ein paar Projekte am Haus und im Haus paralelle laufen haben.

Aber irgendwann wir`s schon noch.   

Geplant habe ich noch einen Filtergraben, einen Holzsteg und eine Teicherweiterung bis in 1 bzw. 2 Jahren auf ca. 60m³ ( einen zweiten Teich mit einer Verbindung zum ersten. Gebaut dann hinter dem jetzigen Teich. ).

Was ich auch noch zum  finde, sind die Schläuche im Teich.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die verstecken kann ??


----------



## ösiwilli (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Servus Micha,

hast ja tolle Arbeit geleistet 
Und das schöne an unserem Hobby ist ja, dass man nie wirklich fertig wird und einem jeden Winter ein neuer Blödsinn einfällt, denn man unbedingt noch machen muss 



			
				Badener schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auch noch zum  finde, sind die Schläuche im Teich.
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die verstecken kann ??



Ich habe bei meinem alten Teich (jetzt habe ich keine Technik mehr drinnen) die Schläuche mit grösseren Steinen beschwert, dass der Schlauch satt am Boden liegt und dann einfach mit dem Bodensubstrat zugeschüttet.
Auch jetzt habe ich meine Wasserfallpumpe mit Flachen Steinen abgedeckt.

Aber vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand eine bessere Lösung 

LG-Willi


----------



## Christine (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo,

keine bessere, aber eine andere Lösung. Ich habe meinen (leider gruselig grellkunststoffgrünen) Schlauch mit Ufermatte getarnt. Drum gewickelt und mit einem schwarz Kabelbinder festgezurrt. Aber Achtung - auch bei Ufermatten gibt es grässliche Grüntöne. Ich hatte meine seinerzeit von NG in einem schönen Dunkelgrün.


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Micha

Hast dir ein schönes Schmuckstück geschaffen. 
Zum Schlauch hast du ja schon gute Tipps bekommen.
Wenn du nichts machst, dann sieht es irgendwann einmal so aus und der Schlauch fällt nicht sofort ins Auge.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Tolles Foto, Werner!  

Gehört das nicht in die Rubrik "Bilderrätsel"? "Wo ist der Schlauch?"


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Christine

Ist der Schlauch nicht klasse versteckt ? 
Nein auf dem Bild gibt es keinen Schlauch.

Ich wollte nur Andeuten, das im Lauf der Zeit alles überwächst und Konturen durch die Algen verwischen.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Schlauch nicht klasse versteckt ?
> Nein auf dem Bild gibt es keinen Schlauch.


 



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur Andeuten, das im Lauf der Zeit alles überwächst und Konturen durch die Algen verwischen.


----------



## Badener (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen dank für eure Anregungen zum Thema Schlauch.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie ummanteln.


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Nun will ich mich mal outen!!!*

Hallo Micha!

Dein Teich ist supi geworden!
Nur: das mit dem Schlauch gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig.  - Die Idee mit dem Ummanteln ist wohl eine gute Möglichkeit, das Teil zu verstecken.

Vielleicht solltest Du für Deinen Teich-Neubau überlegen, einen Bodenlauf nebst Skimmer einzubauen, dann hast Du keine Schläuche mehr, die Du verstecken musst.
Das ist - so finde ich - immer noch die professionellste Lösung.


----------

